# AlwaysBroke's first ADA tank



## AlwaysBroke (Nov 2, 2011)

I bought the tank from a BCA member a year back. With school and everything, I couldn't set it up..until now.










When it was first set up! So...pristine.










After a month. There's quite a bit of algae.

Currently stocked with: 
5? Tiger Shrimp 
3? Amano Shrimp (I lose track haha) 
1 lone Cherry Shrimp 
2x Pea Puffers

Plants: 
Fissedens moss 
Christmas moss
Anubias nana
Persicaria kawagoeanum 
Monte Carlo carpet
Cyperus helferi 
(struggling) Mini Pelia 
Some sort of Crypt 
Alternanthera reineckii mini
Windelov Java Fern

Equipment: 
ADA 45P; ~10G
Current USA Satellite LED+ light
Eheim 2215 
Hydor 200W In-Line Heater
Some Manzanita Wood
Tropica Aquarium Soil Powder on top and some ADA Amazonia on the bottom 
Pressurized CO2 (split between my other tank)

Out of all the inhabitants, I like the tiger shrimps the best.









This tank joins my long-established 20G long, to create a "fish corner" 









I keep both tanks at ~4 dGH, ~4 dKH, and ~250 TDS

What I've learned: 
- dwarf puffers are VERY picky indeed
- poppy pipe outflow does nothing about the biofilm on top of the water...icky 
- canister filters are hard to plumb with a desk...I didn't think this through

Next tank: going salty


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice to see it set up  I like what you've done with it

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice setup for someone AlwaysBroke.


----------



## AlwaysBroke (Nov 2, 2011)

battmanh said:


> Nice to see it set up  I like what you've done with it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Thank you! The 20L is still my fave though haha


----------



## AlwaysBroke (Nov 2, 2011)

Jousters said:


> Nice setup for someone AlwaysBroke.


It's the reason I'm broke


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Any update on these tanks =)?


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

I had dwarf puffer before. It's almost like a pet dog in water. Always on the glass when I pass by also cute little eyes.. I fed it blood worm, babies from reject shrimps and baby rams hornbsnail..

As Dou said, any update?


----------

